# openSuse 11.2 Samba Mount funktioniert nicht



## Igor1312 (10. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein openSuse 11.2 installiert und möchte auf eine NAS zugreifen. 
Mit dem Dolphin Dateimanager gebe ich "smb://backup/igor" ein und kann auf das Verzeichnis "igor" auf der NAS "backup" zugreifen.

Nun möchte ich das Ding mounten, sagen wir mal nach "/mnt/backup".
Ich öffne also eine Shell: 


```
sudo mkdir /mnt/backup
sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.199/igor /mnt/backup -o username=igor
mount
//192.168.0.199/igor on /mnt/backup type cifs (rw,mand)
```

Sieht soweit gut aus, nicht? 
Aber das Verzeichnis /mnt/backup ist leer. Und hier komm ich nicht weiter.

Die IP Adresse benutze ich, weil der Name backup nicht aufgelöst werden kann. 
Ich habe es auch mit -o username=igor, password=meinpwd, domain=arbeitsgruppe probiert, gleiches Ergebnis. Das hier hab ich auch gelesen.
Auf die NAS kann unter Windows ohne Benutzer/Pwd zugegriffen werden und eine Windows-Domäne gibt es nicht, nur eine Arbeitsgruppe und die heisst auch so.

Ich bitte um Hilfe!

Tschö,
Igor


----------



## Erik (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar Ubuntu aber vielleicht läuft es ja gleich:
Bei mir habe ich das ganze wie hier gezeigt gemacht.
Kann sein dass du vergessen hast das Paket "smbfs" zu installieren?

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Igor1312 (11. März 2010)

Hi Erik,

schönen Dank für das ausführliche Tutorial, es hat mittelbar geholfen.
Ich bin insofern einen Schritt weiter gekommen, da das Mounten mit einer anderen Freigabe auf einem anderen Server problemlos klappt. Nur halt nicht mit den Ordnern auf der NAS. Ich habe also kein Samba Mount Problem, sondern eins mit krüppeliger Iomega Hardware.

Kurios, wenn ich in einer Root-Shell irgendwas in den Mountpoint kopiere, wird es in der Root-Shell nicht angezeigt, aber im Dateimanager unter KDE (dort ist die Ressource ja mit smb://backup/igor sichtbar). Das Mounten hat also offensichtlich funktioniert, nur sieht Root keine Dateien!

Da kann man doch durchdrehen, oder?

Tschö,
Igor


----------

